# 303 Kush



## ToeknWytGuy (Oct 4, 2012)

Got my hands on a nice batch of 303 Kush the other day. It's a fairly new strain hailing from Colorado. I've got to say, this dope is dope!

It's a pre '98 Bubba Kush crossed with Reservoir Chemdog I believe.

The smoke is pretty smooth and extra flavorful. You can really taste the chemdog in this one.

The presentation was great. The flowers were super dense and COVERED with sugar. The inside of the flowers are almost entirely white with crystals.

So far to me, the 303 has been an amazing mood booster, appetite enhancer, and pain reliever. If I'm feeling down in the dumps, I go to the 303! The high is a clear stimulating high in the head, and a nice almost vibrating stone on the body. This has been an incredible daytime smoke for me. Even after a heavy session I have tons of energy and good vibes beaming from me. 

I'm extremely impressed with 303 Kush, and would recommend it to any smoker out there (especially to the diehard kush fans out there).

I got lucky and found 3 good looking seeds in my stash too. I know what the next crop is gonna be!!


----------



## zubey91 (Apr 19, 2013)

Got some too from livwell... Not bad at all!


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 19, 2013)

sounds good n worth the try thx for the heads up


----------

